# Maryland Giant



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

anybody hear or see anything else about this deer anywhere? definatly a brute i wonder if it was a free ranging deer or captive.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

That a great looking deer. I haven't seen or heard anything about it.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Check this out....

http://blog.kingsoutdoorworld.com/2006/12/05/new-state-record-whitetail-buck-from-maryland/


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Big deer...Its either from the 2007 or 2006 season..I remember hearing about it but can't recall if it was 2 or 3 seasons ago.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Simply amazing.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

what a freaking pig... helluva deer


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

WOW!...I don't know how the guy got the shot off with a rack like that. I would have been shaking too much to take the shot.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Watched him for two hours ..before he got a shot...had to be the longest two hours of his life...Like Fishstix said ...I would have been shaking so bad...What a buck.....JIM......


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

what a tiny body, not a big deer for sure must have been killed after a long grueling rut thing looks anorexic


----------

